
Joint NBA and NBPA Statement - hprotagonist
https://pr.nba.com/joint-nba-and-nbpa-statement/
======
welcome_dragon
Allow me to play Devil's advocate. Let's say one team decided to protest by
refusing to play a game. I'll assume the NBA has rules similar to the NHL in
that failure to show up to play a game is forfeiture of that game and
therefore a loss.

So the Bucks say they are protesting and not playing a game. If the NBA (had a
rule like I mentioned and) decided to enforce the no show = automatic loss
rule, what would that look like? What message would that be perceived as
sending?

There's only so much money to be made right now in sports, so I would say that
there's no point in owners getting involved due to loss of revenue, outside of
whatever collective revenue they get from the league. The games are still
going to be played, just not when currently scheduled. Fans aren't in
attendance, so you don't have people who have spent money to travel to see a
team or hundreds of dollars on tickets. From the fan perspective, you just
don't get to see the game when you were expecting it. Welcome to 2020!

I argue that the NBA had no choice but to cancel games. There is little to
nothing to lose by cancelling, and a lot to lose by not cancelling. In this
day of "cancel culture", not cancelling games would be a huge risk/liability.

I'm not saying they didn't have valid reasons for cancelling or that it wasn't
the right thing to do, I'm just saying that cancellation is the only course
they could take.

------
cameron_b
Hey there’s actionable stuff in that. It’s very cool to see traction for these
groups.

